# My very clean 87" Maxima, I got questions?



## knightsilver (Oct 3, 2008)

Went to start the motor this moring and nothing. No volts, no lights.

I got a jump, turned right over. Took her to the autoparts store. Said it was the alternator. But also said a very slim chance of the "Dash Charging Indicator". I dont know where this fuse is or even where the alternator relay is.

Can someone help me out. I havent worked on a car since my 80' Celica, I dont miss those two dozen vacum lines. But am thinking about a late 90's Sentra for a second car.

thanks,
shane c.


----------



## RidgeRunner45 (Jun 20, 2009)

The fuse block is located under the dash, driver's side. My son has a '87 Maxima, there is the no dash charging indicator fuse. There are two fuses that have to do with starting the car in that fuse block, both are near the bottom. They both are red, 10 A fuses, the second up from the bottom of each of the two columns of fuses. There is the ignition relay, blue located just above the brake pedal under the dash. A fusible link is located under the hood, battery side, between the battery and air intake duct. If the car starts with a jump, I doubt there is a fuse, ignition switch, or fuse link problem. Worth checking, little cost there to replace. So, what they may have wanted you to check is the Volt meter display on the instrument panel with the car running to see what the voltage output on the alternator is. If less than about 9 V, alternator is not charging battery. My belief is it is the alternator or the I.C. Regulator (mounted on the alternator) is your problem. I would go to the parts store and have them test again, buy a new one if it fails test.


----------

